# Canadian Coptic Christians seek protection post-bombing, online threats



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2011)

Canadian Copts respond to 1 Jan 11 Egyptian bombing - more on the initial incident here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98359/post-1004796.html#msg1004796
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98360/post-1004852.html#msg1004852

This from AFP ....


> Copts in Canada have hired private security contractors to protect churchgoers during this week's Christmas period after an attack in Egypt and Islamist threats, the national association said Monday.
> 
> Canada has an estimated 255,000 Copts, mainly in Toronto where there are 14 Coptic churches, but also in Montreal, Ottawa and Vancouver, where police patrols are also likely to be stepped up for midnight masses on Thursday.
> 
> ...



.... this from the _Globe & Mail_ ....


> Coptic Christians in Canada are imploring police to step up security at churches during this week’s orthodox Christmas celebrations, as they brace for any copycat violence after last weekend’s suicide bombing in Egypt.
> 
> Fallout from the slaying of 21 people at an Alexandria church is causing political turmoil in Egypt and ripples of fear to spread in diaspora communities through the West. Yet Copts in Canada say they will still turn out in droves this week to celebrate the birth of Christ.
> 
> ...



.... and another reason why Canadian Copts worry, via CP:


> More than 100 Canadian-Arab Christians are listed on an al-Qaida affiliated website, apparently targeted because of their alleged role in attempting to convert Muslims.
> 
> Some of those named say concerned Canadian intelligence officials have contacted them.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2011)

This from the _Globe & Mail_:


> Coptic Christians in Canada face a “medium” threat of a terrorist attack this week, according to a federal security agency – a threat level that remains constant despite heightened fears that Islamist extremists may attack Western targets during this week’s Orthodox Christian celebrations.
> 
> The Globe and Mail has obtained a Jan. 2 assessment by the Integrated Threat Assessment Centre, a clearinghouse of federal intelligence that circulates warnings to Canadian security agents.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2011)

....according to the Canadian Press:


> Security has been increased at Coptic churches across Canada as they prepare to celebrate the birth of Christ this Friday, in the wake of a deadly terrorist attack in Egypt last week.
> 
> Coptic Orthodox leaders in Canada have been contacted by the RCMP due to concerns that extremists may target the Coptic diaspora abroad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antoine (5 Jan 2011)

I've heard about the attack in Alexandria on New Year's Day but I was wondering why are you specifying in your title about Vancouver ?

Regards,


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2011)

Antoine said:
			
		

> I've heard about the attack in Alexandria on New Year's Day but I was wondering why are you specifying in your title about Vancouver ?
> 
> Regards,


My bad - got fooled by the placeline (where the story was written).

Meanwhile, some places are changing their services:


> Calgary's Coptic Christian community has cancelled its Christmas Day festivities in a gesture of solidarity with those killed in a suicide bombing in Egypt.
> 
> Coptic Christians follow the Julian calendar, and so celebrate Christmas Eve on Jan. 6 and Christmas Day on Jan. 7.
> 
> ...



...with more from CP....


> Some Coptic churches in Canada are cancelling part of their Christmas celebrations in the wake of a deadly terrorist attack in Egypt last week.
> 
> In Toronto and Montreal, the regions with the most Coptic Orthodox churches, many have called off the "social and fun parts" of the holiday out of solidarity with those affected by the New Year's Day attack.
> 
> ...



.... while some are carrying on as per usual:


> Winnipeg's Coptic Church is going ahead with Christmas celebrations Thursday night in the wake of a deadly terrorist attack in Egypt.
> 
> Several Winnipeg Egyptians lost friends and family in the New Year's Eve blast that killed up to 23 people in Alexandria, Egypt.
> 
> "It's hard to explain. It's shocking, just shocking news," said George Abraham with the Coptic Heritage Society of Manitoba ....


----------

